
Stockton is giving people $500 a month. Here’s how they’re spending it - sndean
https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article235716022.html
======
jborichevskiy
> about 38 percent of purchases each month go toward food, and 25 percent on
> sales and merchandise such as clothing, home goods and items from discount
> stores such as Walmart.

> Gas, electric and telecommunication bill payments make up the third largest
> spending category, about 11 percent. Less than 1 percent of total money
> tracked has been spent at alcohol or tobacco retailers, according to SEED
> spokeswoman Amanda Blanton.

------
RenRav
If they had prior data on their spending to compare against, that would be
interesting to see if anything changed immediately.

